# Ford 4600 power steering issues



## zschatzman (Jul 9, 2011)

I just purchased a 4600 and the steering has a lot of play in it. It is hard to keep straight, the front end doesn't look to be alligned very well. Any tips for doing an allignment at home and eliminating the loose steering? this is only my second tractor and I'm still learning about repairs any pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## happycat (Aug 8, 2011)

*4600 steering*

Zschatsman, check the tie rod ends for slop.  Perhaps check to see if the power
steering cylinder's rod moves as soon as the steering wheel is turned. Is the
power steering pump full? Good luck,happycat


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Sloppy steering can be caused by air in the PS system.

1. To purge your power steering system: 
- Fill the power steering pump/reservoir with PS fluid. 
- Turn full right. Refill the PS system.
- Turn full left. Refill the PS system. 


2. If that fails, visually check your steering linkage points for slop. Have someone turn the steering wheel, while you study linkages for slop. 

3. Does the steering wheel shaft come upward when you turn the wheel (I think turning to the right)?? This indicates worn out top thrust bearings in the steering box.


----------

